# Reporting fake EPS/C59 on Ebay



## campyc40 (Aug 4, 2010)

Anybody ever reported fake items? Does it help? Obviously there are a few fakes on there right now, they even used the Alibaba website pictures. A C59 for $999, that can't be real.


----------



## gemesif (Feb 28, 2012)

campyc40 said:


> Anybody ever reported fake items? Does it help? Obviously there are a few fakes on there right now, they even used the Alibaba website pictures. A C59 for $999, that can't be real.


Faked Colnago freme from Chinese.
Chinese frame with good logo and painting...

See:

Road Bike, Cycling Forums - Cycling Discussion

Road Bike, Cycling Forums > Classic Forums > Bikes, Frames and Forks
Chinese Carbon Thread and Ebay direct version 6.0
:aureola:


----------



## campyc40 (Aug 4, 2010)

That's only a 111 pages to through.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

There is a reporting function in eBay that includes counterfeit items. Yes it works.


----------



## gemesif (Feb 28, 2012)

campyc40 said:


> That's only a 111 pages to through.


This is answer for me(gemesif)?


----------

